# Players 14 Stand Bag



## Britishshooting (Aug 4, 2018)

Had my eye on a new bag, I like the convenience of carrying along with the exercise but Iâ€™m also tempted to buy an electric trolley for club comps etc to conserve the energy.

I decided the Players 14 Stand Bag could tick both boxes, it weighs 2kg so light enough to carry but it looks big for a stand bag so wouldnâ€™t look silly on a cart. Plenty of storage for my needs but not as much as a Staff Bag obviously.

The carry straps can be removed completely with a squeeze of 4 buttons or alternative remove one strap so you have one strap left on more like a staff bag.

Cooler Pocket for drinks, waterproof valuable pocket with a good locking zip detail, lots of storage pockets to keep different things separate. Overall iâ€™m Very impressed

The clubs hold good separation with the 14 way divider and I played 9 holes last night without hearing a single clang of clubs following lots of jiggery pockery with setting up the clubs. 

The straps are very very comfy and they self adjust once you chuck them over your shoulders. 

Theres alao a very very clever zip pocket inside a storage pocket that gives you access to where the clubs are held. If you drop anything into the divider section of the bag you can easily find it this way. It saves emptying the bag completely. I can post more detailed photos if of interest to anyone.

Highly recommended, very good quality bag and by far the best carry bag Iâ€™ve owned that can double up as a cart bag!


----------

